# Water Heater Gas Valve



## Marty (Aug 16, 2011)

I am working on a Lochinvar gas fired water heater and cannot get the pilot light to stay lit once I switch from pilot to on. I replaced the thermocouple and still the same problem. I swapped the gas valve which is made by Unitrol with one from the same model and the unit is now working. I am wondering if there is a cheaper way to fix this problem rather than having to install a new gas valve. Thanks


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Stop by the intro section and say hello..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Stop by the intro section and say hello..


To OP: you'd better do what he says.... He has a history of dropping the hammer...
:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> To OP: you'd better do what he says.... He has a history of dropping the hammer...
> :whistling2:


When I updated the app I saw the ban button...

I said helltotheyeah... Get to drop the hammer, but it's non operational so I rely on others to drop the preverbal "Hammer"

(sigh)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Marty said:


> I am working on a Lochinvar gas fired water heater and cannot get the pilot light to stay lit once I switch from pilot to on. I replaced the thermocouple and still the same problem. I swapped the gas valve which is made by Unitrol with one from the same model and the unit is now working. I am wondering if there is a cheaper way to fix this problem rather than having to install a new gas valve. Thanks


 




Your W/H may not be to code. You really should have a licensed plumber looking at it. Standing pilots are dangerous...:yes:


----------

